# [risolto][postgresql] init avvio e pgadmin3 non si compila

## rivent

ho emerge postgressql. 

con il ccomando /etc/init.d/postgresql start

mi da:

```
* Starting PostgreSQL ...

su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.

(Ignored)                                                                                                       [ ok ]

```

?

poi ho emerso pgadmin3 ma da il seguente errore:

```
6 -lwx_gtk2u_core-2.6 -lwx_baseu_xml-2.6 -lwx_baseu_net-2.6 -lwx_baseu-2.6  -pthread   -lwx_gtk2u_stc-2.6 -lwx_gtk2u_ogl-2.6 -lwx_baseu-2.6

/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_get_context'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [pgadmin3] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pgadmin3-1.2.2/work/pgadmin3-1.2.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pgadmin3-1.2.2/work/pgadmin3-1.2.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-db/pgadmin3-1.2.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

 :Question: Last edited by rivent on Sun Jan 29, 2006 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

quel pango_x_get_context non mi è nuovo.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

il primo errore è un fallimento nelle chiamate a SETUID/SETGID

sei sicuro che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine? esistono utente e gruppo postgresql? l'utente ha una shell?

----------

## rivent

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> il primo errore è un fallimento nelle chiamate a SETUID/SETGID
> 
> sei sicuro che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine? esistono utente e gruppo postgresql? l'utente ha una shell?

 

scusa l'ignoranza...  :Embarassed: 

coma si fa a vedere se esistono utente e gruppo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

guardi in /etc/passwd e /etc/group

----------

## rivent

```

#  cat /etc/group | grep postgres

postgres::70:

#  cat /etc/group | grep postgres

postgres::70:

# cat /etc/passwd | grep postgres

postgres:x:70:70::/var/lib/postgresql:/bin/bash

#

```

l'utente e il gruppo sembrano esserci...

ho aggiunto l'utente al gruppo postgres, ma se provo ad avviarlo mi da:

```

$ postgres

postgres does not know where to find the server configuration file.

You must specify the --config-file or -D invocation option or set the PGDATA environment variable.

 $

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

rimuovi tutto e reinstalla. fai attenzione ad eliminare anche /var/lib/postgresql/ e tutto il suo contenuto

----------

## rivent

come si fa?

```
emerge unmerge postgressql 
```

?

----------

## Wise

Ciao

per disinstallare un programma si usa:

```
 emerge -C nomepacchetto
```

o

```
 emerge --unmerge nomepacchetto
```

ma prima di reinstallare...

- hai visto che l'ebuild del postgresql ti dice che devi eseguire un comando per inizializare tutto?

- prova a loggarti con l'untente postgres e avviare da li.. i file di configurazione dovrebbero essere in /var/lib/postgresql/data, la cartella ha i permessi di lettura solo per l'utente postgres quindi non dovrebbe darti errore...

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto

----------

## rivent

 *Wise wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - prova a loggarti con l'untente postgres e avviare da li.. i file di configurazione dovrebbero essere in /var/lib/postgresql/data, la cartella ha i permessi di lettura solo per l'utente postgres quindi non dovrebbe darti errore...
> 
> 

 

non riesco a loggarmi come utente postgre perche non conosco la password e da root non me la fa impostare per l'utente postgre

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
su - postgres
```

questo DEVI poterlo fare

però guarda che tutte queste cose sono scritte nella documentazione. dalle un'occhiata

----------

## rivent

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> su - postgres
> ```
> ...

 

non riesco perchè chiede la password

dov'è la documentazione per postres su gentoo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rivent wrote:*   

> non riesco perchè chiede la password

 a root non deve essere chiesta nessuna password, a meno che tu non abbia combinato casini con i file di configurazione di PAM, nel qual caso hai combinato casini grossi!

 *rivent wrote:*   

> dov'è la documentazione per postres su gentoo?

 dove è dormale che sia: /usr/share/doc, come in tutti i sistemi UNIX

----------

## rivent

ok, sono riuscito a far funzionare postrgres

ho trovato questo how-to:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_Postgresql

quando avvio l'init script però mi da ancora:

```
/etc/init.d/postgresql restart

 * Restarting PostgreSQL ...

su: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.

(Ignored)

postmaster stopped
```

comunque riesco a creare i database e funziona...

ora mi resta il problema che non riesco a emergere pgadmin3...

----------

## rivent

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   non riesco perchè chiede la password a root non deve essere chiesta nessuna password, a meno che tu non abbia combinato casini con i file di configurazione di PAM, nel qual caso hai combinato casini grossi!
> 
>  *rivent wrote:*   dov'è la documentazione per postres su gentoo? dove è dormale che sia: /usr/share/doc, come in tutti i sistemi UNIX

 

si, infatti non lo avevo eseguito da root.... scusa   :Embarassed:   ...

con cosa li leggo i file .gz in /usr/share/doc ??Last edited by rivent on Sat Jan 28, 2006 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

per risolvere il problema dell'init di posgres non e' necessario reinstallare.. semplicemente manca una riga nel file /etc/shadow per l'utente postgres.. basta che la aggiungi li dentro seguendo lo scema delle altre e sei a posto

```

nitro ~ $ sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep -i postgres

postgres:*:9797:0:::::

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rivent wrote:*   

> con cosa li leggo i file .gz in /usr/share/doc ??

 semplicemente con less

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> per risolvere il problema dell'init di posgres non e' necessario reinstallare.. semplicemente manca una riga nel file /etc/shadow per l'utente postgres.. basta che la aggiungi li dentro seguendo lo scema delle altre e sei a posto

 ma se c'è l'utente postgres in /etc/passwd ci deve essere anche la riga relativa in /etc/shadow, a meno che non si sia corrotto PAM

----------

## rivent

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> per risolvere il problema dell'init di posgres non e' necessario reinstallare.. semplicemente manca una riga nel file /etc/shadow per l'utente postgres.. basta che la aggiungi li dentro seguendo lo scema delle altre e sei a posto
> 
> ```
> 
> nitro ~ $ sudo cat /etc/shadow | grep -i postgres
> ...

 

ok, grazie! 

adesso mi da:

```
# /etc/init.d/postgresql restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Restarting PostgreSQL ...

postmaster stopped                                                                                              [ ok ]

#

```

è normale che dia :

```
postmaster stopped
```

?

----------

## rivent

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   con cosa li leggo i file .gz in /usr/share/doc ?? semplicemente con less
> 
> 

 

ok, grazie!

 *Quote:*   

> ma se c'è l'utente postgres in /etc/passwd ci deve essere anche la riga relativa in /etc/shadow, a meno che non si sia corrotto PAM

 

infatti non c'era.......  :Shocked: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma se c'è l'utente postgres in /etc/passwd ci deve essere anche la riga relativa in /etc/shadow, a meno che non si sia corrotto PAM
> 
> 

 

Sembra sia un problema comune a precchia gente del forum,, quindi o e' un baco di postgres o di pam,, cmq con la procedura elencata sopra si risolve tutto..

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *rivent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso mi da:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non mi sembra normale, almeno a me postmaster me lo stoppa solo quando stoppo postgres, non quando lo avvio...  dopo averlo emerso cosa hai fatto?Puoi descrivere passo-passo?

----------

## rivent

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non mi sembra normale, almeno a me postmaster me lo stoppa solo quando stoppo postgres, non quando lo avvio...  dopo averlo emerso cosa hai fatto?Puoi descrivere passo-passo?

 

ho emerso postgresql (8.0.4)

poi ho eseguito:   emerge --config =postgresql-8.0.4

poi ho eseguito: emerge pgadmin3,  ma non si compila....

poi ho iniziato la discussione qui...

ho aggiunto l'utente al gruppo postgres,  poi ho aggiunto la riga ropra indicata in /etc/shadow

a questo punto:

/etc/init.d/postgresql start 

mi da:

postmaster stopped  

ma con su -postrgres riesco a usare il database.

e pgadmin3 non si compila ancora, l'errore è uguale a quello del messaggio all'inizio..

----------

## .:chrome:.

è un difetto dello script di avvio: quando fai il restart dice quando ha fermato il server ma non quando lo ha fatto ripartire.

puoi controllare nella lista dei processi e delle porte aperte e verificare che postgreSQL e il relativo socket TCP ci sono

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

dai una lettura a questo : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_Postgresql

----------

## rivent

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> dai una lettura a questo : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configure_Postgresql
> 
> 

 

si, è quello che ho indicato io prima...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> è un difetto dello script di avvio: quando fai il restart dice quando ha fermato il server ma non quando lo ha fatto ripartire.
> 
> puoi controllare nella lista dei processi e delle porte aperte e verificare che postgreSQL e il relativo socket TCP ci sono

 

si, infatti dopo il riavvio del pc e il primo start non da quel messaggio.

Adesso postrgres funziona!   :Very Happy:    grazie a tutti!

mi rimane il problema che pgadmin3 non si compila....  :Confused:    aveve qualche idea? il messaggio di errore è uguale a quello che ho scritto nel primo post.Last edited by rivent on Sun Jan 29, 2006 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

non si compila nemmeno ora che hai sistemato il server PostgreSQL?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-404204-highlight-pangoxgetcontext.html

Qua dicono di aver risolto emergendo la versione ~ di wxGtk... dacci un occhio

----------

## rivent

RISOLTO!!!!!     :Very Happy: 

anche dopo aver risolto il problema dell'init di postgres, pgadmin3 dava lo stesso problema.

ho risolto cosi:

pgadmin3 richiede wxGTK il quale vuole essere compilato con la use flag 'unicoce'. Allora lo avevo emerso con :   

```
 USE="unicide" emerge wxGTK
```

.

ma pgaadmin3 dava l'errore.

la soluzione è stata aggiungere la use "unicode" in macke.conf ed eseguendo: 

```
emerge -D world
```

 il quale ha ricompilato un sacco di cose.

Inoltre ho dovuto aggiungere x11-libs/wxGTK ~x86 in portage.keywords per emergere l'iltima versione di wxGtk

grazie a tutti! 

ciao   :Wink: 

----------

